# Boston Legal

## a.forlorn

Wer es noch nicht kennt, einfach mal schauen. William Shatner öffnet grad sein Handy und das gute alte Tricorder-Piepsen ertönt. Ich lag grad voll am Boden.   :Laughing: 

----------

## misterjack

Toll für dich

#bitte-loeschen   :Laughing: 

----------

## xraver

Wer/Was ist "Boston Legal" ?

----------

## misterjack

Weil ich es grad offen hatte: http://www.google.de/search?q=Boston+Legal  :Wink: 

----------

## xraver

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Weil ich es grad offen hatte: http://www.google.de/search?q=Boston+Legal 

 

Ich schieb es mal auf die späte Uhrzeit  :Wink: 

"Boston Legal ist eine amerikanische Justizserie...." oh danke. Die Worte habe gereicht um gleich weiter zu surfen.

Müll eben  :Wink: .

----------

## a.forlorn

Ein paar Zeilen mehr hätte vielleicht was geändert:

...Die Serie ist ein Ableger der in Amerika mit zahlreichen Awards ausgezeichneten Anwaltsserie Practice – Die Anwälte, die sich konsequent und kontrovers mit der unschönen Seite des amerikanischen Strafrechts auseinandersetzte.

...

Kritiker werfen den Machern von Boston Legal vor, zu ungeschminkt auf reale gesellschaftliche und politische Probleme einzugehen. Wie in allen von David E. Kelley produzierten Serien ergibt aber eben erst das Zusammenfügen unterschiedlicher Auffassungen ein ganzes Bild...[/quote]

----------

## musv

Und? Daß amerikanisches Recht recht kreativ zu sein scheint, ist doch schon hinlänglich bekannt. Ich bin kein US-Amerikaner, hab auch nicht vor, mal dort zu leben. Und das "alte Europa" werden die wohl in den nächsten 5 Jahren nicht überfallen. Dafür gibt's noch zuviele andere "Schurkenstaaten". 

Aufgrund einer gewissen Übersättigung des deutschen TV-Programms mit amerikanischen Serienschrott (auch wenn die da Selbstkritik üben mögen), schalt ich fast alles weg, was mit CIA, FBI, Marines, amerikanischen [ Leben | Essen | System | Polizei | Justiz | ...] zu tun hat. Auch wenn mal wieder n-tv uralte National-Geographics-Dokus über Unwetter im Bundesstaat $letzte_Pampa_im_Amiland bringt, hab ich ganz schnell den Sender gewechselt.

Kurz gesagt: Das ganze Zeug  interessiert mich nicht und nervt einfach nur noch. Als Folge hat man dann auch ganz viel Zeit für viele andere sinnlose Dinge.

----------

## xraver

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kurz gesagt: Das ganze Zeug  interessiert mich nicht und nervt einfach nur noch. Als Folge hat man dann auch ganz viel Zeit für viele andere sinnlose Dinge.

 

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Besonders ekelhaft finde ich, ist einmal eine Serie/Thema erfolgreich angelaufen folgen 100 Serien die das gleiche Thema aufschappen. Das beste Beispiel; CSI und co. Sowas ist für alte Muttis die nix besseres zu tun haben als in einer TV-Realiät zu leben.

Lustig find auch Leute die Gesprächsthemen so anfangen.. "Ich hab im TV gesehen...."

"Toll" denk ich mir da. "Hat der Mensch auch mal selber was erlebt?"

Gestern fragte mich jemand warum ich mein Handy nicht in der Hosentasche trage. Ich sagte, das ich es nicht mag, das immer mein Sack verstrahlt wird. Darauf fing die sinnlose Diskusion an... 

"Ich habe im fersehen gesehen...."

"Die haben gesagt...."

Ich war daraufhin automatisch im Unrecht weill ich nicht das "TV-Argument" bringen konnte.

----------

## giga89

Ich finde das sehr pauschalisiert, so gibt es doch einige Sender, die es um der Bildung wirklich zu sehen lohnt.

Ob eine wissenschaftliche Studie im TV oder in einer wissenschaftlichen Zeitschrift offenbart wird ist doch egal...

Allerdings sind diese Aussagen "Ich hab im Fernsehen gesehen..." wohl meist aus Sendungen in denen einem alles Wichtige des Tages von den wichtigen Menschen der Welt (den sogenannten Prominenten) präsentiert wird. Nebenbei werden dann noch Überlebenstipps in Sachen Handy unter die Leute gebracht damit die auch wieder einschalten in der Hoffnung ein aufgeklärteres und gesünderes Leben vor dem TV zu leben.

Insofern liegst du richtig, aber es gibt durchaus Bildungsfernsehen.

Arte, 3Sat...viel mehr durchgängig anspruchsvolle Sender kenn ich dann aber auch nicht.

Zieht euch mal Dittsche rein  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Wer/Was ist "Boston Legal" ?

 

Ohhhh. Wer das nicht weiss, Boston Legal ist genial. Die Amerikaner koennen ihr Rechtssystem immer noch am besten verarschen. Wie Shatner vor ein paar Folgen mit der Paintballwaffe auf den Bettler...genial  :Very Happy: 

Und mir sind die amerkanischen Serien durch die Bank lieber als die deutschen Soaps, Talkshows und die dreitrillionen unlustigen Comedyserien bei SAT1, ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen Billigproduktionen mit schlechten Schauspielern und einer grauenhafter Beleuchtung. Auch bei deutschen Produktionsfirmen sollte endlich mal angekommen sein dass sich grelles Licht im Hintergrund nicht mit einem stimmigen Bild vertraegt (in den meisten bekannten Serien ist es eher sanft, bis sogar roetlich oder blauelich). Und zum wievielten Mal hat jetzt "GSG9" gegen boese islamisten Gekaempft (erste Staffel und schon sind die Ideen ausgegangen...)? Ich wette 99,99% schauen das nur weil sie hinterher "The Unit" sehen wollen.

Und wer meckert ueber "LOST und Co." sollte sich mal anschauen was RTL damals mit seiner drittklassigen Kopie verbrochen hat, nur damit man die Lizenzkosten fuer LOST nicht aufbringen musste. Einfach nur erbaermlich. Wer ueber die boesen amerkanischen Serien jammert, sollte mal dran denken wie schlimm es vor zwei bis drei Jahren war, es gab so gut wie keine neuen und guten Serien. Dank der Wiederentdeckung gut gemachter TV-Serien und dem bedeutungsverlust des Kinos muessen wir froh sein, dass wir ueberhaupt noch was im Fernsehen sehen.

SAT1 bringt am Wochenende auch nur 24 Stunden Comedy...immer den selben Mist.

Vor einem Jahr habe ich eigentlich nur noch Computer gespielt und Star-Trek angeschaut, wenn ich mit neuen Medien unterhalten wollte. Inzwischen hat sich das durch Desperate Houswives, Greys Anatomy, Scrubs, Lost sowie Crimial Intent etwas geaendert. Ich bin jetzt kein Fernsehkiffer, aber im Vergleich zu frueher ist das Programm seit langem wieder ertraeglich geworden. Fehlt nur noch das Extrem Activity, DSDS, Popstars und Germanys naechste Dummchen endlich abgesetzt werden, sind naemlich alles Sendungen die nur exestieren weil man dafuer kein Geld ausgeben muss.

----------

## misterjack

Ich habe schon vor Jahren Fernsehen abgeschafft. Das was gute Fernsehsender an Bildung bieten, findet man weitesgehend auch im Netz. Der Rest kann mir gestohlen bleiben und das macht 90% unserer Fernsehlandschaft aus. Filme schau ich mir eh werbefrei auf DVD an  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Wovon redet ihr? Was ist ein Fernseher? ^^

Spaß beiseite. Habe Fernsehen wie misterjack schon vor Jahren verbannt. Und ich vermisse nichts.  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Nö, ein paar Serien kann man sehr gut schauen, wie ich finde. Die werden dann aufgenommen und ohne Werbung geschaut.

Tobi

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich kann Hoschi nur rechtgeben. Egal, was man von den USA und ihrem System denkt, gute TV-Serien können sie machen. Leider finden davon einfach zu wenig ihren Weg ins deutsche Fernsehen. Was ist zum Beispiel mit Firefly oder dem neuen Battlestar Galactica? Ich glaube den deutschen Sender fehlt einfach mal der Mut, sich ein wenig zu ändern und Popstars oder BigBrother war ja nur in der 1. Staffel interessant.  :Wink:  Ohne Kontakte in den USA kriegt man sowas trotz Internet und DVD nicht mit.

----------

## musv

Hoschi: Ich glaub, du hast zuviel Zeit  :Smile: 

Beispiel Lost:

Da Lost vor $geraumer_Zeit so äußerst pompös angekündigt wurde, zog ich mir mal den Pilotfilm teilweise auf Pro7 rein. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich dann gelangweilt weggeschalten hab, war da eindeutig der Blair-Witch-Effekt am werkeln. D.h. alle hatten Angst ("Oh my god!!!!") und nix passiert. Ich hab mir nie wieder Lost angetan. Vom RTL-Äquivalent hör ich jetzt zum ersten Mal. Aber mal abgesehen von Formel 1 ist RTL eh tabu. Franzi van Almsick scheint gar nicht mehr als Boxenluder angestellt zu sein, fällt mir da grad so auf.

Zu Boston Legal: Ich wiederhol mich vielleicht, aber ich bin kein Ami und interessier mich auch nicht für deren Rechtssystem. Wie erfolgreich wäre eine (vielleicht sogar gutgemachte) deutsche Serie über das deutsche Rechtssystem in Amiland? 

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Und mir sind die amerkanischen Serien durch die Bank lieber als die deutschen Soaps, Talkshows und die dreitrillionen unlustigen Comedyserien bei SAT1, ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen Billigproduktionen mit schlechten Schauspielern und einer grauenhafter Beleuchtung..

 

Dann tu Dir den deutschen Mist nicht an. Wenn das deutsche Fernsehen versucht, amerikanischen Schrott noch billiger und unprofessioneller zu kopieren als das Original schon ist, dann ist es nicht mal wert, diesen Müll überhaupt zu erwähnen. 

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> ...erste Staffel und schon sind die Ideen ausgegangen...

 Schon mal das A-Team gesehen?  :Smile: 

Hab mir übrigens bisher weder GSG9 noch The Unit angetan. Ich hör davon jetzt auch zum allerersten Mal. Ich glaub, ich hab bei beiden Serien nichts verpaßt.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Desperate Houswives, Greys Anatomy, Scrubs, Lost sowie Crimial Intent

  *shrug* nie gesehen.

Vor Jahren hab ich ab und zu mal meine masochistische Ader ausgelebt und mir "7 Tage - 7 Köpfe" reingezogen. Ich hab da immer den Test gemacht, auf die Stelle zu warten, wo es endlich mal lustig wird und ich mir wenigstens ein Grinsen abringen könnte. Manchmal kam diese Stelle - in der Werbung dazwischen. Ebenso mußte ich mal bei ein paar Freunden "Friends" reinziehen. Jennifer Aniston ist schon 'ne süße Maus. Lustig war die Serie trotzdem an keiner einzigen Stelle. 

Die einzigen humoristischen Lichtblicke im deutschen Fernsehen waren bisher: Kalkofes Mattscheibe, Switch und Die Simpsons (oh, doch noch 'ne Ami-Serie...). Ansonsten wie einige schon erwähnt haben: Filme gibt's auch auf DVD. Einzige wirklich regelmäßig konsumierte Sender: EuroNews und n-tv.

----------

## giga89

Southpark ist ja wohl nicht zu schlagen.

Mir gefällt die Mischung aus Absurdität und Wertevermittlung   :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die letzte Serie (und einzige der letzten 20 Jahre), die ich wirklich gesehen habe, ist Al Bundy. Ansonsten hasse ich so gut wie alles, was mit Serien zu tun hat.

----------

## Blackdream

Bin ich hier einer der wenigen die überhaupt Fernsehproduktionen schaut, das der großteil absolute Mist ist,kann ich schon zustimmen.Trotzdem schau ich gerne einige Fernsehproduktionen an wie Scrubs,Simpsons,Futurama,Family Guy usw.Nicht alles was über den großen See kommt ist Mist,bloss das Problem ist das die meisten wirklich guten Sachen nichtmal nach deutschland kommen,bzw nichtmal in den USA selber großen erfolg hat.Ab und zu hat auch das deutsche Fernsehen meisterwerke zu bieten,wie zB Switch(war meiner Meinung nach die beste Satire über das Fernsehen)

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Blackdream wrote:*   

> Bin ich hier einer der wenigen die überhaupt Fernsehproduktionen schaut, das der großteil absolute Mist ist,kann ich schon zustimmen.Trotzdem schau ich gerne einige Fernsehproduktionen an wie Scrubs,Simpsons,Futurama,Family Guy usw.Nicht alles was über den großen See kommt ist Mist,bloss das Problem ist das die meisten wirklich guten Sachen nichtmal nach deutschland kommen,bzw nichtmal in den USA selber großen erfolg hat.Ab und zu hat auch das deutsche Fernsehen meisterwerke zu bieten,wie zB Switch(war meiner Meinung nach die beste Satire über das Fernsehen)

 

Irgendwie ist es außerhalb meines Horizontes, dass da was Gutes kommen kann. Werbeterror, 9live auf 30% aller Kanäle und ansonsten JambaTV. Die haben für mich Selbstmord begangen. Auf 50% aller Sender läuft mitten durch einen Spielfilm (das letzte, was ich mir manchmal noch antue) so ein Laufband: Den Klingelton zum Film, schicken sie eine SMS mit "debiler Volltrottel" an... Oder irgendeine Werbung für irgend eine Scheißserie auf diesem Sender. Und auf Tele5 werden in der Nacht Spielfilme auf 40% der Bildschimfläche gezeigt, auf dem Rest läuft Werbung.

Wer sich das freiwillig antut, der hat nichts besseres verdient.

----------

## hoschi

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Ich kann Hoschi nur rechtgeben. Egal, was man von den USA und ihrem System denkt, gute TV-Serien können sie machen. Leider finden davon einfach zu wenig ihren Weg ins deutsche Fernsehen. Was ist zum Beispiel mit Firefly oder dem neuen Battlestar Galactica? Ich glaube den deutschen Sender fehlt einfach mal der Mut, sich ein wenig zu ändern und Popstars oder BigBrother war ja nur in der 1. Staffel interessant.  Ohne Kontakte in den USA kriegt man sowas trotz Internet und DVD nicht mit.

 

Oh, Battelstar Galactica hat es geschafft, auch wenn ich es etwas langsam fand. Nur ist das Publikum bei RTL2 (Bildzeitung fuers Fernsehen) einfach zu doof fuer sowas. Stargate ist halt doch simpler (gab es jemals ein billigere SciFi-Serie?).

Die beste aktuelle Serie ist und bleibt NCIS, hat sich gestern Abend mal wieder bewiesen. "Was ist das? Ein Crysler aus GTA3! ". Klar, die Computerszenen sind da auch nicht realistisch. Aber darum sollte es auch fuer halbwegs gebildete Menschen auch nicht gehen (Sash Alexander und Michael Weatherly sind mal zwei gute Schauspieler). Es hat nichts mit "Leetness" zu tun kein Fernsehen zu schauen, die Kunst ist eher, die paar guten Erbsen aus den Mist rauszufischen.

Was jetzt die Kinoproduktionen auf DVD so viel besser machen soll ist mir jedenfalls nicht ersichtlich. Kommt mir so vor, wie der verzweifelte Versuch bei MTV gute Musik zu hoeren/sehen.

----------

## Inte

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *a.folorn wrote:*   Egal, was man von den USA und ihrem System denkt, gute TV-Serien können sie machen. Leider finden davon einfach zu wenig ihren Weg ins deutsche Fernsehen. Was ist zum Beispiel mit Firefly oder dem neuen Battlestar Galactica? 
> 
> Oh, Battelstar Galactica hat es geschafft, auch wenn ich es etwas langsam fand.

 

Battlestar Galactica++

Einzig Gaius Balthar geht mir gehörig auf den S... Ansonsten bringt die Serie die düstere Endzeitatmosphäre stimmungsvoll rüber. Es wurde zum Glück nicht der Versuch unternommen, einfach eine bessere Neuverfilmung zu machen.

Leider ist der Veröffentlichungstermin der zweiten Staffel hier in Deutschland von Februar '07 auf irgendwann '08 verschoben worden.  :Confused:  Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die neue Box! Und das der Pilotfilm auf einem separaten Silberling vertrieben wird und nicht in der ersten Staffel enthalten ist ...   :Mad: 

Hier noch ein paar interessante Kommentare.

----------

## hoschi

Oh ja, Baltar ist wirklich "HASS" pur.

----------

## misterjack

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was jetzt die Kinoproduktionen auf DVD so viel besser machen soll ist mir jedenfalls nicht ersichtlich. Kommt mir so vor, wie der verzweifelte Versuch bei MTV gute Musik zu hoeren/sehen.

 

Werbefrei, bessere Qualität und 5.1

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich hab so den Eindruck, dass manch einer den "Hauptsache Anti"- Stil pflegt.  :Wink:  Wenn man so gut über aktuelles Fernsehen weiss, aber nicht schaut... zu mindestens angeblich.  :Razz: 

Das generell die Qualität der Filme/TV und Musikproduktion nachlässt und einem alles irgendwie gleich vorkommt, ist nichts neues. Das Gehirn lässt sich da leicht überzeugen, auch wenn es garnicht so ist. Ich war großer Kinogänger, aber die Filme sprechen mich nicht mehr an - auf DVD kaufen bessert da trotz geiler Homekinoanlage nichts. Man muss halt alles mal testen, die eine oder andere Sendung zu schauen, ist keine Zeitverschwendung - einfach Unterhaltung. Dabei findet man dann auch solche Perlen wie Boston Legal, Scrubs oder Greys Anotomy. 

Nicht zu vergessen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metalocalypse

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*    *a.folorn wrote:*   Egal, was man von den USA und ihrem System denkt, gute TV-Serien können sie machen. Leider finden davon einfach zu wenig ihren Weg ins deutsche Fernsehen. Was ist zum Beispiel mit Firefly oder dem neuen Battlestar Galactica? 
> 
> Oh, Battelstar Galactica hat es geschafft, auch wenn ich es etwas langsam fand. 
> 
> Battlestar Galactica++
> ...

 

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt outen muss, dass ich fürs Fernsehen richtig Geld hinlege, aber die heute Abend kommt auf SciFi (Kabel Digital Home) die zweite Folge der zweiten Staffel von Battlestar Galactica  :Very Happy:   Und diese werde ich mir genüsslich reinziehen  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## xraver

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Ich hab so den Eindruck, dass manch einer den "Hauptsache Anti"- Stil pflegt.  Wenn man so gut über aktuelles Fernsehen weiss, aber nicht schaut... zu mindestens angeblich. 
> 
> 

 

Wie man sich doch ein wenig auskennt ohne TV-Fan zu sein?

Fast überall wo ich hin komme läuft die Kiste - und das den ganzen Tag.

Ich werds auch kaum meiner Freundin verbieten können - daher läuft die Kiste auch bei mir einige Stunden am Tag.

Ich selber zappe auch mal gerne rum - muss dann aber immer wieder festellen das nur Mist läuft.

...das sind einge Gründe warum ich z.b weiss as läuft und warum ich sagen kann das ich das TV-Programm nicht mag.

Fersehen an sich ist kein schlechtes Medium, es ist nur sehr schwer in diesem Medium ein vernünftiges Format zu finden.

----------

## hoschi

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Ich hab so den Eindruck, dass manch einer den "Hauptsache Anti"- Stil pflegt.  Wenn man so gut über aktuelles Fernsehen weiss, aber nicht schaut... zu mindestens angeblich. 
> 
> Das generell die Qualität der Filme/TV und Musikproduktion nachlässt und einem alles irgendwie gleich vorkommt, ist nichts neues. Das Gehirn lässt sich da leicht überzeugen, auch wenn es garnicht so ist. Ich war großer Kinogänger, aber die Filme sprechen mich nicht mehr an - auf DVD kaufen bessert da trotz geiler Homekinoanlage nichts. Man muss halt alles mal testen, die eine oder andere Sendung zu schauen, ist keine Zeitverschwendung - einfach Unterhaltung. Dabei findet man dann auch solche Perlen wie Boston Legal, Scrubs oder Greys Anotomy. 
> 
> Nicht zu vergessen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metalocalypse

 

Ganz meine Rede.

----------

## dakjo

<Mein Senf>

TV nur Dienstags abends (AMI-Serie) Dr. House und zur Ablenkung wenn mann mal nicht schlafen kann.

Ansonsten. Ohne Fernsehen lebt es sich sehr gut. Zeit sonst was zu gucken verfolgen etc. hab ich eh nicht.

Wer gern Fernsehen guckt soll das tun. Mir reicht das Internet allemal.

</Mein Senf>

----------

## misterjack

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Ich hab so den Eindruck, dass manch einer den "Hauptsache Anti"- Stil pflegt.  Wenn man so gut über aktuelles Fernsehen weiss, aber nicht schaut... zu mindestens angeblich. 

 

Das ist Quatsch. Dadurch, dass ich öfters bei Leuten zu Besuch bin, die einen Fernseher haben bekomm ich genug mit, was da für Mist läuft. Wie ich schon sagte, gibt auch ein paar interessante Sender, aber der Großteil lässt sich durch Private Sender einfach nur vollrieseln.

----------

